# Quick pocket hole question...



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just a quick post to ask how far apart I should space pocket holes in a project where I want maximum strength. Joining 3/4" ply if it matters, I could just put one every couple inches, etc. but I don't want to over/under-do it.

Thanks.

Also, should I glue the panels together first or is this redundant?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Put the pocket holes as far from your project as you can get them. Just say no to pocket holes. 

Alright if you insist, it depends on how it's being used. If you glue and screw it, it's going to have to have a LOT of sheer/lateral/whatever force against it to fail. If glued properly the wood will fail before the glue joint. The pocket holes are just a good clamp until the glue dries. Of course if it's end grain gluing on either side then glue alone isn't enough so use them thar pocket holes. 

Without knowing the application I'd say every 6 to 8 inches is ample for just about everything with some exceptions where a lot of pressure is aginast it, and in some app's 12" is probably fine too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chasekwe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick post to ask how far apart I should space pocket holes in a project where I want maximum strength. Joining 3/4" ply if it matters, I could just put one every couple inches, etc. but I don't want to over/under-do it.
> 
> ...



Is that your only choice for joinery?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I use dowels pockets and biscuits, I have a preferred use for each. I prefer pockets for cabinet face frames because they're fast, accurate, don't require clamping time to cure and hold as good or better than the rest.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

For some reason, 'maximum strength' and 'pocket screws' don't really match most of the time. Like stated above, the screws pretty much function as clamps till the glue dries. CH


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket screws are a mechanical fastener. They function only as a clamp while glue dries if you pull them out after, but who does that? They do add continued support to a joint even after glue dries.


----------



## ralphtaff (Feb 28, 2009)

*pocket hole joinery*

I guess every one has an opinion.. I have used pocket hole joinery on two kitchen chairs . it has held up very well as two kids have used them for about two years now and no problems. again i used no glue. the down side is yiu have to make your cuts square. i do mean square ti about .002 to .003 at most. if you made it square it will hold real good.


----------

